# mud fever?!?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The best thing you can do is keep their feet dry. I know that's not always possible. My mare gets it during wet weather as well and I use MTG plus a good slathering of diaper rash ointment or Vaseline to create a moisture barrier. Clean the area off regularly and scrap off the old scabs as much as you can before reapplying the MTG and Vaseline. 
I keep Vida on a dry lot until the grass drys and keep my dry lot well draining. She is all black so it doesn't just affect white feet.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul got it for the first time on both back legs this spring because of the wet soggy pastures. I have also heard about putting vasaline on the back of the legs or washing off the legs really well when you let them back in from grazing and drying them off very well. If they seem to be scabby, wash them with betadine and dry well. The scabs will eventually dry up and you can curry comb them away. Buying an anti-fungal spray is also a good idea. Even after Pauls' mudfever cleared up, I kept spraying the area so kill anything else that might try to infect him again.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ok thanks guys


----------

